

Overriding CSS rules - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/07/26/overriding-css-rules/

======
NewsReader42
p {color:black;} is NOT the best option at all. It makes EVERY OTHER paragraph
in your entire web application need to either be black or take on a class to
override the default.

Stop giving people BAD advice, you're polluting the internet.

